# Branson PTO problems



## DocHolland (Oct 24, 2016)

I have Branson 4520R (45HP) that is app 9 months old. I have had it in the shop now three times with PTO issues. It worked fine the first three months and then started blowing the fuse when I engaged the PTO. They first thought it was a wire that needed reconnecting. ..didn't solve the issue. Then they were certain it is the PTO switch (order new one from Korea replaced still not fixed). I am taking it back in tomorrow, but at what point is enough, enough? If I can't depend on it to be fixed, then it's basically a waste of my money! Anyone ever had this issue?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Doc, welcome to the tractor forum.

If you are blowing the fuse when actuating the PTO switch, you have a short circuit somewhere in the system. Trace the wire from the switch. It should lead you to a hydraulic solenoid. That is most likely where your problem lies.


----------



## johnnywetsocks (Apr 12, 2017)

I have a 2016 Branson 3015h. It only has 75 hours. I put a 5 foot rototiller on it. Made one pass shut pto off and now it won't turn back on. This is the first time I've used the pto. Also checked fuse, when I turn the knob to independent I here it click in the relays. I traced all the wires and all seemed to be getting power. When I put the pto lever in low or high rpm I can't turn the shafts, but in neutral I can. Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Johnny, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found the following three posts on the internet in response to a similar problem:

_Sometimes when they are not used, you need to reset it. There is a switch underneath the tractor on the right side. Your right foot should be above it, look in that area underneath the tractor. 

Under your right foot underneath the deck , locate the solenoid. On the back end of the solenoid, in the center, push in on it, kind of like a button. If grit are something gets in this, the pto won't work. Just push in a few times to clean it out. It fixed mine.

The pto solenoid under the rt side of the deck check the ground wire connection on the side of it. Take out the top hex plug on the front side of the solenoid block and push a small screwdriver in the hole to push back the solenoid and spray some fine lubricant in the hole. Put the plug back into the solenoid block and probably the pto system will operate. Good luck with it._


----------

